# My silver sable German Shepherd



## Dasty (Aug 15, 2012)

Sleeping.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

adorable


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

how precious!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How cute!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

gorgeously cute!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

awwwwww, so cute, look at the sleeping baby


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

I love the color! At first I was looking at the possibility of a black and silver, then I thought sable would be pretty, but I ended up picking out my puppy girl because well I just fell in love with her!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love sleeping pup pics


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## BWCA Shepherd (Oct 3, 2012)

What a cutie!

I also have a silver sable. My last GSD was more or less all black. All my black clothing now has permanent white hair...or so it seems!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Awww ... too cute. Our Jake is a Black and Silver Shepherd ... never saw one before getting our Jake, but I kinda love their subdued colors.


----------

